# DRI rep visit?



## meatsss (Mar 16, 2009)

We own at Diamond Flamingo on SXM and Diamond Lake Tahoe resort. We bought Flamingo when it was still part of Pelican and have a fixed unit, fixed week. We have a floating unit in Lake Tahoe.
Has anyone else received a call from DRI wanting to send a rep to your home to discuss your resort's status and updates? I got such a call three weeks ago and just shined them on. I figure it's an attempt to get me to exchange my weeks for points. Of course I would have to buy more points to make it worthwhile. It sounds pretty brazen, sending people to owners homes now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 16, 2009)

I believe DRI is actively marking their points program and their trust progarm. I had not heard of them sending reps to owners homes. If you use your weeks for personal use, IMO, I wouldn't consider either program. If you always exchange your units it might be worth looking at. Of course, they'll want you to buy more points but, you can convert your units into THE Club (points based reservation system) for $2,995 without buying more points.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree with Dougp that if you mainly go to your home resorts you might as well keep what you have.  If you are interested in the points system it might be worth having someone come to your home.  Sending someone to your home in any business is very expensive.  The pressure is on the salesperson to make the sale right there.  If you feel you could use some extra vacation time you might consider buying an EOY if they waive the fee to join the Club and turn all you own into points without further cost.  I like the Club because it suits my lifestyle.  I have real concerns about the trusts.  My best advice is keep your deeds.


----------

